# New Member Welcome! PLEASE READ



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

The goal of PlumbingZone.com is to create a positive community where pros can come together to share knowledge, encourage each other, and have a little fun at the same time. In order to insure a positive and enjoyable experience for all members, we must insist that you follow our Forum Posting Rules.

*Forum Posting Rules:*

The following is a list of basic guidelines about what is, and what is not, allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service , and Advertising Rules. Before using our site, we ask that you read through these sections. If you have any questions, contact us and we will be happy to help you.


Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on plumbingzone.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.

As stated in our Advertising Rules, you may not post advertisements on our site unless your a local plumbing contractor displaying your business info. Members who try to sell products and/or services to plumbing contractors will have their accounts revoked.

No ****ographic material or links to ****ographic material may be posted on this site. EVER! Let's keep it family friendly. 

Profanity shall be kept to a minimum.

You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.

If you see a post that violates the rules, use the report button (red exclamation point). This is the quickest and most efficient way to resolve the issue. *Please* do not respond to a person who breaks the posting rules. That is the responsibility of the Moderators.

These posting rules apply to Signature Lines and Private Messages as well.


----------

